# Need advice about a new food to try



## jasperspoo (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm sorry if this should be in the health section, not here, but really looking for a food recommendation. 

Jasper is a nearly 2 year old spoo. He's a fairly picky eater, and has been on a diet of kibble and canned since he was a puppy. He's been eating Acana Pacifica for most of his life, and the canned food has all been pretty good stuff (tripett, a locally-made limited ingredient salmon, etc) He also gets raw bones a couple of times a week. The last time we got him a new bag of food, we opted for the Ranchlands version of Acana, just to mix things up. 

Jasper has developed a very itchy mouth over the last month (it was itchy before the switch to Ranchlands) and it has become swollen on one side, although not overly swollen. He also has runny/goopy eyes, although he has had goopy eyes his whole life.

We took him to the vet to try and determine what was causing the problems, and were initially told that it could be anything from cancer to lupus to an allergy. The urinalysis indicated that there were some crystals, and the vet has put him on a 'skin support' diet (Medi-cal skin support made by Royal Canin) I'm not thrilled to have him on this, but am willing to try it for a few weeks. He doesn't like it at all, and I don't really want him eating it long term. He will choke it down if it's mixed with a little probiotic yogurt.

The new diet doesn't seem to be helping much, but I'm wondering if another, better food that's not Acana would perhaps do the trick. What I'm looking for is a kibble that is preferably grain-free and available in Canada. I would prefer not to feed raw at this time, although I may be down the road.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Our last Black Spoo Roscoe had huge allergies, ear infections, drippy eyes, etc. We fed either Go Natural Salmon & Oatmeal or Evo Herring & Salmon to alleviate the symptoms. He was apparently quite allergic to Turkey and chicken, which is quite a common occurrence in dogs. BTW, we did get him tested 
This is a great site to use to compare...
EVO Dry Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

He's telling you he doesn't like it. I have heard of people having good luck with homemade fish & oatmeal diets when investigating allergies ... maybe switch to homemade for a while?


----------

